# Association of Statin Use With Cataracts



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Many have high cholesterol due to thyroid disease................

Association of Statin Use With Cataracts

http://archopht.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1739520


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Now that's interesting. I'm not on a statin, but both my Grandmother and Father had cataracts, and both of them were!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Velcro said:


> Now that's interesting. I'm not on a statin, but both my Grandmother and Father had cataracts, and both of them were!


Oh, my!! Did they also have ruptured or painful tendons?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had the most perfect cholesterol numbers on earth until I was diagnosed with thyroid disease. Neither of my parents and neither of my siblings has ever had high cholesterol and two years ago my total cholesterol was either 280 or 290 - the doctor said it was "just below 300". The doctor said he wanted to put me on a statin drug but that was when I'd also begun having all the stomach symptoms, liver count was off, etc., and so he told me to watch what I ate, etc.

Last week I had new cholesterol tests and my total cholesterol is 216, triglycerides 195, HDL 60 and LDL 117. These numbers aren't perfect but my cardiologist said the ratio is relatively favorable and he would not recommend a statin. I've also got a second ultrasound guided endoscope to re-examine my pancreas in a couple of weeks but I'm not particularly worried about it.

I started last January using one of Dr. Oz's recommended products to lower cholesterol - Red Palm Oil. I use it like butter/margarine to make toast for breakfast and I truly love it. I don't cook with it but you can. I've also faithfully taken the Nordic Natural fish oil products for both CoQ10 and joint support and I'm convinced the combination of these three supplements has helped my cholesterol - and maybe also getting my thyroid numbers somewhat better has helped.

I had a heart CT scan not too long ago and have no plaque damage so that's good but I was thrilled to get the better cholesterol numbers. I was also told shortly after being diagnosed with thyroid disease that I was borderline diabetic and that seems to have either been totally resolved or the doctor/PA didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I had the most perfect cholesterol numbers on earth until I was diagnosed with thyroid disease. Neither of my parents and neither of my siblings has ever had high cholesterol and two years ago my total cholesterol was either 280 or 290 - the doctor said it was "just below 300". The doctor said he wanted to put me on a statin drug but that was when I'd also begun having all the stomach symptoms, liver count was off, etc., and so he told me to watch what I ate, etc.
> 
> Last week I had new cholesterol tests and my total cholesterol is 216, triglycerides 195, HDL 60 and LDL 117. These numbers aren't perfect but my cardiologist said the ratio is relatively favorable and he would not recommend a statin. I've also got a second ultrasound guided endoscope to re-examine my pancreas in a couple of weeks but I'm not particularly worried about it.
> 
> ...


What wonderful news about your cholesterol. And we do miss you! Bet you are busy busy "writing!"


----------

